# Work rant



## marika0429 (Feb 29, 2016)

I almost cried at work today. I was sitting at my computer, minding my own business when this obnoxious woman who sits behind me says to me really loudly „Gosh, stop talking so much! I’m going to tell the supervisor!” Basically she was making fun of me because I don’t talk enough for her liking. And of course, because of my SA, I couldn’t come up with anything to respond in the moment, so I just ignored her. And then a few hours later, she did the same thing again. In front of everybody and I just end up looking stupid because I can’t think of anything to say back. 

It seems like every day, I have to deal with the „She’s so quiet!” and „She never says a word” comments from people. I’m so sick of it. I have a few friends at work that I talk to and if someone needs help with something, I help them. Just because I don’t walk around the room chit chatting with everyone in sight doesn’t mean I never talk. I don’t understand why certain coworkers can’t just leave me the **** alone and stop commenting on how much or how little I talk.


----------



## Kandice (Jan 26, 2017)

I have had those happen to me plenty of times. The only way to make them stop is to start talking, I guess. I never had the courage to start talking though. Whenever people point that out, I also feel put down and that once someone proclaimed that I'm the quiet then I should always stay the quiet one. I would be scared to attempt to break out of it because at that point everyone would be looking down on me anyways. And then judge me later for how weird I am when I try to talk to someone.


----------



## marika0429 (Feb 29, 2016)

^Exactly. Whenever someone calls me out on my quietness in front of others, it just makes me feel horrible about myself and I shut down even more.


----------



## anxietykills95 (Dec 26, 2015)

marika0429 said:


> I almost cried at work today. I was sitting at my computer, minding my own business when this obnoxious woman who sits behind me says to me really loudly „Gosh, stop talking so much! I'm going to tell the supervisor!" Basically she was making fun of me because I don't talk enough for her liking. And of course, because of my SA, I couldn't come up with anything to respond in the moment, so I just ignored her. And then a few hours later, she did the same thing again. In front of everybody and I just end up looking stupid because I can't think of anything to say back.
> 
> It seems like every day, I have to deal with the „She's so quiet!" and „She never says a word" comments from people. I'm so sick of it. I have a few friends at work that I talk to and if someone needs help with something, I help them. Just because I don't walk around the room chit chatting with everyone in sight doesn't mean I never talk. I don't understand why certain coworkers can't just leave me the **** alone and stop commenting on how much or how little I talk.


Hi Marika, I can totally relate to your situation. I had found the perfect job as an online chat support agent which meant I only spoke to customers via online chat. I had my own cubicle and was finally able to see myself getting out of homelessness after losing a job and my apartment but my plans were spoiled. I had to deal with this uptight prick of a supervisor. He would flirt with me and hover over me while I worked and because of my SA I would start to get nervous when typing making errors on top of errors. Everyone would go eat lunch in the cafeteria I would just stay in my cubicle and people would say why don't you ever go to the cafeteria. The supervisor was not pleased that I did not reciprocate his advances so he started hoovering (he could tell I was nervous in front of people so he took advantage of it) even more and became mean. The manager called me into the office a few weeks later and fired me. I hope that co-worker of yours lays off. Keep your head up and don't pay no mind to ignorant individuals.


----------



## beautifulbloom (Jun 4, 2017)

Who cares?? Who does she think she is anyway? This is why i can't tolerate loud people especially disrespectful ones. It looks like she doesn't have any idea that not every person is the same. So what if you don't talk that much?? Just because they can talk comfortably doesn't mean they're superior to us in all aspects. You may have something that you're good at that she doesn't have. The point here is that as long as you don't hurt people, it's okay. I would tell her "So what?" Some people should be taught how to use "respect" *sigh*


----------



## downthedrainagain (Feb 3, 2018)

I'm not sure if this will help your situation OP , but perhaps you could indirectly tell her about your case , email/letter/phonecall should do it . Unless she's a mean person or a bully , she shouldn't hurt your feelings afterward ( at least not on purpose ) , straighten things up is usually a beneficial idea for both sides .


----------



## PudsieTummyRachelMimi (Feb 6, 2018)

I guess I don't understand what's so great about talking. Your coworker should mind her own business as she sounds unprofessional and immature. I grew up as a shy child and remember in English class when the teacher asked the class "Don't you just hate shy people?" Looking back on it, I see how completely inappropriate it was. The trouble sometimes with people like your coworker is that they seem to have a sense of personal entitlement to conversation with others, even when it's not the time or place. Shy and quiet people get a lot of undeserved criticism. Her opinion of you counts for nothing. That's what she thinks and it's nothing more. You don't have to say anything and you are NOT stupid for it. I would talk to a supervisor if her outbursts are causing a disruption in work production. You're probably not the only one that feels that way about her.


----------



## thinkstoomuch103 (Nov 28, 2017)

Wow..

Sounds like quiet people scare the hell out of her.

This basically means? She's the one with the issue, kiddo.. Not you..


----------



## CarpeLibrum (Jun 2, 2015)

People used to give me crap for being quiet. Sure, it was embarrassing at first, but then I just became enraged. Used that as motivation to turn a few things around. 

-I spoke up a little bit more and asked relevant questions regarding my job. 
-Initiated rather short conversations ("hi, how are you...") with the non-a**hat coworkers and that was enough to get some people off my case.
-Learned to not care about rude comments as much. Brushed them off and didn't feel the need to provide a witty response.
-I focused on improving at my job and letting my work speak for itself. I figured that if I was the best employee on the team and management noticed, I could use that as leverage over the remaining a**hats. It wouldn't matter if other people gave me crap about my quietness, I would just smile right back and laugh on the inside because they suck at their job compared to me.


----------



## Joey2k (Jan 20, 2018)

In situations like that I like to turn the table on them. Whenever anyone says anything snarky or critical, I respond with something along the lines of "Why are you giving me a hard time about such-and-such (whatever they commented on)? I don't give you a hard time about [something annoying or obnoxious about them] do I? How about if you show me the same courtesy."

So for your problem, "Why are you giving me a hard time about not talking too much? I don't give you a hard time about how much you talk, so how about showing me the same courtesy?"

Or a variation of thew above. It doesn't always work, but it's a good general comeback to have in your holster.


----------



## prettyroses (Apr 14, 2016)

People like that get on my nerves so much. I just respond with I don't have anything to say. That usually shuts them up. Sorry but if I'm going to change, I would rather do it for myself not some obnoxious jerk who thinks they are just so funny. 

Sent from my SM-J327VPP using Tapatalk


----------



## Gorgoroth9 (Jul 4, 2016)

This woman sounds insufferable. You should speak up, just to let her know you don't appreciate her rude input. I'd say 'It's a shame you don't speak less' if she ever says this kind of thing to you again. She's being aggressive about it.


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

*all this office scenario*

took me decades to realise

nothing was mentioned or raised. secret, hidden psychopath evil attitude of 'em.

ignorance was their behaviour

extraversion = humanphile? they're all bent on gleeful happiness
being a scientist / mathematician sets me apart. my focus on machine & software - fascinated - fixing the errors

office = primary school. zero maturity. still same desk & chair environment

the other people aren't my teachers. so I shouldn't be there

work / job ain't HARD. the humans are. impossible. using a supermarket terminal is basic. then a human gets in the way: YOU Can't!...


----------

